# High rise fire alarm replacement



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

I am a power guy, and know little about FA systems, I can tell you this IMO this is one item that you do not want to avoid submittals to the city....

Too many lawsuits and depending when the system was installed ADA is required when so many dollars of mods are made (at least around here).


----------



## goose134 (Nov 12, 2007)

Don't know about SoCal but here in Chicago, it's gotta be in pipe. But if you've got a raceway, why not use what you can?


----------



## obi-wan (Jan 24, 2008)

Call for a courtesy inspection from the fire marshall. Or get his phone number off your permit and call and ask him.


----------

